# Offering space in large van to the UK delivery/moving



## scribel (Jan 16, 2010)

We recently moved to the Algarve. I am going back this spring to the UK with a large, empty Mercedes Sprinter luton van to pick the rest of our stuff from Cornwall. To cover the traveling costs we are offering space in this van to transport furniture/luggage etc. to the UK. I can pick up anywhere in Portugal / Spain and deliver to the mid/south UK. There are also two spaces for passengers.


----------



## scribel (Jan 16, 2010)

scribel said:


> We recently moved to the Algarve. I am going back this spring to the UK with a large, empty Mercedes Sprinter luton van to pick the rest of our stuff from Cornwall. To cover the traveling costs we are offering space in this van to transport furniture/luggage etc. to the UK. I can pick up anywhere in Portugal / Spain and deliver to the mid/south UK. There are also two spaces for passengers.


anyone?


----------



## Blunderman (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi scrible,
My partner Helen is needing to come back to the UK from Portugal (as soon as possible after 16th March)
She will be traveling with a dog and she desperately needs to travel on the ferry as a vehicle passenger as they won't let foot passengers take pets.
She is currently in a village maybe 50 miles west of Coimbra but she could make her own way to Santander or Bilbao if needed, as like I say she needs to travel as a vehicle passenger only for the ferry crossing but would welcome a lift all the way if possible. Could you help with this? Many thanks.


----------



## scribel (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi Blunderman;

I could easily take her as a passenger, but I booked the ferry Santander-Plymouth for the 15th of February. Is that any good?


Cheers,
scribel


----------



## sueblue (Oct 28, 2007)

*hi*



scribel said:


> We recently moved to the Algarve. I am going back this spring to the UK with a large, empty Mercedes Sprinter luton van to pick the rest of our stuff from Cornwall. To cover the traveling costs we are offering space in this van to transport furniture/luggage etc. to the UK. I can pick up anywhere in Portugal / Spain and deliver to the mid/south UK. There are also two spaces for passengers.


hi I might need some things transporting I am at weston-super-mare going to Silves.
possibly might need a lift as well.
thank you
susan


----------



## Blunderman (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi scribel,
Thanks for your reply.
Unfortunately, thats too early as she needs to wait until the 16th March for the dog to be allowed to travel to the UK.
Many thanks.


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

Blunderman said:


> Hi scribel,
> Thanks for your reply.
> Unfortunately, thats too early as she needs to wait until the 16th March for the dog to be allowed to travel to the UK.
> Many thanks.


Not intending to publicise the opposition, but are you aware there are two other ex-pat forums you can ask on?


----------



## Blunderman (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi shoemanpete.....er...well to be honest i didnt really think about that!
This seemed like a pretty good forum so i never looked for another....i guess there must be more now you mention it.
I dont go by the name of Blunderman without reason!!
Can you advise?
Many thanks for your reply.


----------



## syl001 (Jan 9, 2013)

Any vans coming to Portugal from England, as need my household boxed up items bringing


----------



## Frank Wilson (Jul 15, 2010)

I've read a few of these and the first thing that always springs to mind is insurance, if charging for a service.

I know the get out would be "sharing the costs" but god forbid if something went drastically wrong.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi Blunderman. Will you have any room for a few boxes on the return please?


----------

